# Покраска инструмента



## vova (25 Мар 2014)

У меня эстрадный инструмент от Ballone синего цвета, теперь нужно перекрасить в белый, кто нибудь знает где можно?


----------



## vova (26 Мар 2014)

Незнает никто да?


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Мар 2014)

А зачем?


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Мар 2014)

в магазинах есть краска по пластику для окраски авто в баллонах, купить и самому покрасить по моему труда особого нет. Если руки под окраску не приспособлены, то в любой покрасочной автомастерской думаю помогут, принесешь к ним полукорпуса, объяснишь что и как надо, и через пару часов заберешь. А если хочешь , тебе там еще и лаком еще покроют-)) есть лак который царапин не боится, бампера дорогих авто им покрывают. Тыс. в 5 уложишься.

Присоединяюсь к вопросу Олега, а собственно зачем этот геморрой нужен? Синий инструмент хуже звучит? :biggrin:


----------



## vova (26 Мар 2014)

Спасибо за совет, дело не в звуке конечно, просто нужно и все.


----------



## MAN (26 Мар 2014)

oleg45120 писал:


> А зачем?


 Осмелюсь предположить одно из двух: либо это связано с игрой в определённых тональностях и их образно-цветовым восприятием, либо *vova* решил поменять сценический имидж и синий аккордеон в новую концепцию никак не вписывается. 
По существу вопроса, мне кажется, посоветовали правильно, раз Цитата:


> инструмент от Ballone


 то и покрасить его лучше всего автоэмалью из баллона. :biggrin: Единственно хочу добавить, если будете красить самостоятельно, не забудьте закрыть (заклеить) места, которые окрашивать не нужно, а если воспользуетесь услугами автомастерской, то предупредить маляра о наличии в инструменте таких мест. 

P.S. Возможно производителям аккордеонов стоило бы подумать о комплектации инструментов сменными корпусами различных цветов, наподобие того, как это делали производители некоторых моделей мобильных телефонов. :crazy:


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Мар 2014)

*MAN*,

:biggrin: насчет сменных корпусов, как в сотовых, посмеялся от души.


----------



## gerborisov (26 Мар 2014)

НЕ НАДО КРАСИТЬ! Жалко инструмент.


----------



## bombastic (26 Мар 2014)

от нитрокраски у вас облезет и вздуется слой старого лака на целлулоиде (рубашке).
есть на заводах такая услуга - замена рубашки. В нее входит замена всего целлулоида на выбранный клиентом, процесс термический, естественно, его никто не красит (не дай боже попадет на механику или на мех)


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Мар 2014)

Непонятен смысл покраски. Главное игра,а все остальное вторично. А попробуйте поэксперементировать с обклейкой пленкой. Может,что и получится. А нет -так всегда и отодрать можно и инструмент не испортите.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (26 Мар 2014)

Лучше сделайте светодиодный тюнинг. Не очень дорого и очень эффектно.


----------



## bombastic (26 Мар 2014)

точно, закончу консу -открою бизнес, Баян На Прокачку, буду обвешивать баян мониторами, брюльками да бирюльками ( ха- ха) и подсветкой неоновой, как на ганста-тачках


----------



## VikVlDem (26 Мар 2014)

На форуме " Мир баяна" обсуждалась тема - Целлулоид - никто не пробовал красить? Вот выдержка оттуда- А как на счёт такого варианта-берём виниловую плёнку,при помощи фена обтягиваем деталь,а потом под лак(это при желании),в технологичном плане-это очень просто(если руки из нужного места растут) и выглядит красиво,а на счёт того,что долговечнее целлулоид или лак-это ещё тот вопрос,50 на 50,да и цвета плёнки сейчас на рынке многообразен,можно хоть золотой баян сделать,что я и видел на Вельмастере-выглядит великолепно(там даже с лаком не заморачивались(но при этом винил должен быть толстый и с ним работать уже сложнее,нужен опыт).Кстати недавно в ремонт принесли аккордеон Хоннер,так у него корпус крашеный,инструменту лет 30 и проблем с покрытием практически нет,или Юпитер 10 лет и хоть заново перетягивай(это я про проблемные места,такие как гриф например) это при одинаковой эксплуатации,конечно с крашеным корпусом обращаться нужно аккуратно,об батареи лучше его не стучать,краска скалывается,а вопрос аккуратности у нас всегда открыт... Есть там и ещё примеры изменения покрытия. Посмотрите внизу справа - Друзья сайта - Всё об - настройка, модернизация баяна и аккордеона


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2014)

Его б застраховать для начала, чтоб хоть что-то ценное осталось


----------



## pesok (26 Окт 2014)

Vladimir Zh (26.03.2014, 20:31) писал:


> Лучше сделайте светодиодный тюнинг. Не очень дорого и очень эффектно.


 не подскажете как правильно установить светодиоды на баян


----------



## Vladimir Zh (26 Окт 2014)

pesok (26.10.2014, 01:08) писал:


> не подскажете как правильно установить светодиоды на баян


А с паяльником дружите?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (26 Окт 2014)

Узч луcчсче в Ита;ийу отпрвит', xот' сделажут профессионал'но ис гараантиеж и не испортйат инструмент.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Окт 2014)

ДОжили! Что бы навесить светодиодную гирлянду на инструмент, отправим его в Италию!
Скоро Новый год. Потренируйтесь сначала на ёлках. Потом переходите на баяны-аккордеоны. Светодиодных контроллеров сейчас море. Для питания используйте аккумуляторы Panasonic Eneloop (хватит надолго). Удачи. Не так страшен чёрт, как его малюют.


----------

